# Rental laws help please



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

Background

We have been renting a villa for the past 6 mon ths and have been paying a LOT of money for it

Our contract states 2 months notice by us or landlord

We have so many problems with the property ( too long to list ) and the major one has been no air con units working for the summer !!

The contract has not been officially stamped

We want to try and renegotiate a rent reduction with the owner so that a fair rent is payable by us

can anyone tell me 

1. can she get us out without the 2 month notice period if she gets angry with us

2. What are the laws with regards to evictiion if we reduce the rent even if she says no ( obviously to a fair amount i,e, circa properties of the same ilk

We are not bad people but we really are being ripped off for what we have taken as it was not as we were told and jobs are not getting done as promised

Many thanks for any advice given


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

swan said:


> Background
> 
> We have been renting a villa for the past 6 mon ths and have been paying a LOT of money for it
> 
> ...


If you have so many problems why not just give the 2 months notice and take that time to look for something else?
I would certainly not recommend that you reduce the rent without agreement by the landlord, it isnt worth getting yourself into trouble over. You should be aware that rental agents have bad tenants list which is circulated and you could find yourselves on it through no fault of your own if the landlord gets nasty and then many agents will not rent to you,so it is better just to keep your head down, give notice and leave when it has expired.

If you do move make certain that the contract for the new place is stamped so that you have protection in the even of the landlord not doing essential upkeep.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

We cannot just move as the landlord has 2 months bond holding

The other point is we have stuck it for 6 months and we have been exempulary tenants and it is annoying that they have not been good landlords

I want to reach an amicable agreement with them and really need to know whose side the law is on ? ours or the landlords ?

We are not trying to do anything bad and I am asking for advice

As for being blacklisted by agents that doesnt bother me as we have proof of 6 months of paying everything on time

So really i want to know where we stand lawfully

Thanks Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

swan said:


> We cannot just move as the landlord has 2 months bond holding
> 
> The other point is we have stuck it for 6 months and we have been exempulary tenants and it is annoying that they have not been good landlords
> 
> ...


To find out where you stand legally you really need to take your contract to lawyer.


----------



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

Veronica said:


> To find out where you stand legally you really need to take your contract to lawyer.


Thanks

Anyone else know any more please


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

swan said:


> Thanks
> 
> Anyone else know any more please


I m pretty sure some rental agents will be on later swan and will to be able to give you an answer

Most rental contracts are pretty standard I understand

Seems to me that if the contrtact doesn t have the official stamp then its not valid anyway ! to you or the owner - not sure how that leaves either of you

Have you tried talking to the owner surely when a lot of properties are empty they might see some way to do a deal with you ?

Hopefully an agent will give you some ideas :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> I m pretty sure some rental agents will be on later swan and will to be able to give you an answer
> 
> Most rental contracts are pretty standard I understand
> 
> ...


The problem is that there is no standard rental contract. They vary enormously so without actually seeing the contract it is hard to give definitive advice which is why I suggested going to a lawyer.

It is true though that without an official stamp on the contract it is hard to enforce it.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

After over a year of the landlord giving me the runaround about fixing things-the most serious being the stove gas leak- I did not give him a check for February and in March I send him a check marked March 2010 rent. He immediately came upstairs to fix the leak and eventually changed the stove as I wouldn't give the missing check till the problem was fixed. of course there are plenty of other problems with this house but there is only so many times you can repeat yourself and at least they are not safety matters.


----------



## bublelina1 (Mar 5, 2009)

i would just move,so many propertys to choose from,some very good one too for the price,take the time and go view as many as you can .good luck


----------

